# Alright lads. High to Ya'll.:)



## Shiva Jack (Jan 14, 2011)

Alright people, Just signed up thought i'd say High
How ya'll doing tonight.
Peace


----------



## Gafoogle (Jan 14, 2011)

hello  welcome to riu. got a grow going?


----------



## Shiva Jack (Jan 31, 2011)

i have indeed, currently got a mystery bean from a breeder im testing just now in a 250w cfl scrog stealth grow. week 1 of veg just now but sprouting up nicely so heres hoping its a lady.


----------

